# Val. Spiralis is disolving/melting away...



## DazzleDiscus (Apr 16, 2007)

Yes, I'm very new with planted tanks. I'm hoping you guys can help me out. 
I have a 29gal long tank that has a few plants in it that are surviving but not growing very well. 
some patches of hairgrass, 3 onion bulbs, a red lotus lily bulb thingy, something called a cardinal plant, 2 unknown bulbs, a few patches of java fern which all have small black spots on them, and the dying remains of 5 sprouts of Val. spiralis. 
I don't fertilize anything, and I have no clue how to start. 
lighting is what ever that came with the tank hood, I do change the bulb every 7months with a plant bulb. (it's 24" long) 
No co2 injection, and I really don't want to start. 
water change about 25% every mon.

water parameters:
GH= 3*dGH (53.7ppm) 
KH= 6*dKH (107.4ppm)[not exactly sure what GH and KH mean for plants]
pH= 7.1
Nitrate=15ppm
ammonia and nitrite = 0.
We do have phosphate in our tap water, last time I checked it was 1.5

There are a few guppies, cardinal tetras, ghost shrimp, julii corydoras, and soon to be pearl gourami(s). There have not been any medications added in over 8 months, and no salt has been added.

when the val. spiralis first came in the tank, it lost all its leaves. I thought it was due to the transport, but after loosing its first 4 leaves a few weeks later, I kinda got the idea that I have been doing something wrong. So if someone could please correct me and gently direct me in the right direction (with very detailed directions  ) I will be very grateful!


----------



## DazzleDiscus (Apr 16, 2007)

oh yeah, and substrate is just normal, really small river stone


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

If you are only using a single flourescent bulb you probably don't have enough light to grow any of these plants successfully. I suggest you start with a good review of the basics behind keeping aquatic plants.

Try rexgrigg.com


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Years ago, like about 60 years ago I kept vals in a 10 gallon tank with a single fluorescent daylight tube, no reflector at all, and they grew so much I was tossing extra plants once a week. I also had no idea that aquatic plants needed nutrients, but I did have up to 100 guppies in it which may have supplied a bit of nutrients. So, I suspect you can get vals to grow in that tank. One thing about vals - they are slow to decide to start growing when you transplant them after they have been out of the tank for a few days. But, finally they really take off.

With that low light level you don't really need fertilizers, so I suggest you cross your fingers and keep on waiting for the plants to realize that things aren't going to get any better, so they might as well get comfortable as things are. I also suspect that the Java Ferns will eventually start adding new leaves, but slowly.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Here's some reference reading you should look at to give you some good background info on how to do a planted tank:
http://www.aquatic-plants.org/articles/basics/pages/index.html
http://www.rexgrigg.com/
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ums/14684-new-tank-setup-guide-parts-1-a.html


----------



## DazzleDiscus (Apr 16, 2007)

thank you! I'll be reading up on these and a few other sources I found. Thanks for your help!
I am wondering though, I have been vacumming the gravel where there are no plants. Could this also be one of the factors? I try not to go within a few inches of the plants so that I don't mess up their root system.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Of all the potential issues here, the question of vacuuming the gravel or not is pretty far down the list. I wouldn't spend too much time worrying about that one.


----------



## DazzleDiscus (Apr 16, 2007)

ok thanks!


----------



## jARDINI (Sep 2, 2007)

my giant val is doing the same thing i think it bad lighting im using a standard flouresent bulb


----------



## DazzleDiscus (Apr 16, 2007)

Yes, next time I go to the pet shop I intend on getting a full-length one and perhaps if need be somehow use both the new one and the old one together. Still reading up on everything though.


----------

